# Hey Grotecguy, Mowey9,Cuttinggreen



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you any of you guys want to be a backup for me on my development? I don't plan on leaving town if snow is in the forecast, but I must have a dependable backup or two (or three) in case of breakdown. 
I signed the contract with them and have my plow rig. I am getting it ready for action and now I need to arrange for my backups. If you are interested, let me know and we can work something out. 
thanks,

Kaptain_Kurt


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm usually done by 8 AM with my route. I have 2 trucks of my own and my partners. Maybe we can do lunch someday, I work on the west side.
Later,
Mark K


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*My thoughts*

I wouldn't mind backing you. I think it would be great if a bunch of us "small guys" could get together and to eat a bite or maybe take down a few  . I think this would be a good idea. Maybe we could try and set up a date and try to help each other out. Just my thoughts. If you need me to help back you I would like to see it before the first snow and talk to you about how you plan on doing everything.

Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds good, let's do it. I am in WDM. Grotecguy, I am not far from you at all. I am just up I-35, off the Grand Ave. exit, towards the west. Right by the DMACC campus, or Beach Girls, if you know where that is at Clearwater Beach. We can get to Howell's tree farm near Winterset in 10minutes from my house. If the PM function is back up, I will send you guys my email/phone number within the next day or two. 

Thanks,
Kap't Kurt


----------



## cuttinggreen (Dec 3, 2003)

I am always up for lunch as well as helping someone out if I can. I would love to get a group of central Iowa people together that can help each other out if someone get's in a bind. Let me know when and where and I will do my best to make it. Plus, I have a place near me that wants a bid, but it is really more than I am ready to take on and handle at this point and time. Could be a nice contract for someone. Unfortunately, it won't be me this year. Hopefully one of these days though.

Chris


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

*PM still not up*

Sat down to PM you guys, but it's not working yet.

~kurt


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm up for lunch and a little **** chat about anytime. Bad thing, I only get a 1/2 hour. We eat at Tasty Tacos quite often.

Doesn't Beach Girls open up at 2pm on Saturdays???

Let us know,
Mark K

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*When? Where?*

I don't know about Beach Girls, but if you guys want to meet somewhere I'm willing to almost anywhere around Des Moines. Someone just needs to say when and where and I would be happy to meet up with everyone. Any thoughts. Personally it would be better for me if it was on a weekend but open to any thoughts.

Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

Got my exhaust done today and talked to the dude that's used this rig to plow out here for the last several years. He's kind enough to offer to come out and show me how to run this old sander and show me all the tricks with this old truck he's figured out. I'd post pics, but you would all die laughing :bluebounc 

This saturday too soon? This one or next sat. I'm sure I could meet for a lunch about anyplace. Wanna keep it close to here so you can all check out the site. 

Kurt


----------



## merez (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

This sounds interesting. I'm also over in West Des Moines and am interested in getting my feet wet and learning more about plowing in the little time before this season kicks into gear. So drop me a line you if don't mind including a newbie.


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*?????*

How about meeting up at the Tavern II out in West Des Moines. Its out off of 50th street. Any thoughts about there or about the time. How about like a Saturday at like 3 or 4 that way theres not a ton of people there.?????
Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

*Works for me*

Hey, that works for me. How about 3? Gotta be back for trick or treat!

~kurt


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*This Saturday*

Will everyone be albe to do thie this Saturday or whould we wait until like next Saturday. Any thoughts from everyone else.
Aaron


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

It may be kinda tough this weekend for me. I guess we have a Halloween party or something. 

Next weekend would work out better for me,
Mark K


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok there are two people saying this weekend and one saying next weekend. I can do it either day but next weekend I wont be able to until like after 5. Any more thoughts or suggestions?
Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok. Anybody who CAN'T do it the following Saturday, Nov. 6th around 5pm?

~kurt


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sounds Good*

Saturday Nov.6 at 5 p.m. works for me. The only thing that I have to do is take a CCW permit class next weekend.
Aaron


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

If ya still want to try for this Sat I'll see if I can make it.

I'll be at Tasty Tacos from 11:30 to 12:00 today too,
Mark K


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, sounds like Sat. the 6th works, let's plan on it.

kurt


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

That will work out better for me.

Looks like I have a project for this weekend,
Mark K


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

*still on?*

We still on for this Saturday, Nov. 6th at 5pm? I am right near I-35 at the Grand ave. exit., right by Glenn Oaks and demacc.

~kurt


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Yes??*

As far as I know we are still on for this Saturday, Nov. 6th at 5pm at the Tavern II out in West Des Moines. If anyone can't make it then speak up now.
I will be there.

Aaron

P.S. I'm tired of all this wet stuff falling from the sky, cause its not the white stuff we all love.  RAIN...
SNOW = payup


----------



## merez (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm planning on attending this Saturday. Anyone have any idea when we'll see one wet payup stuff? I thought that by this time last year we had some. As well as I'm still looking for ins quotes (called the family ins agent and they haven't gotten back to me), though since I'm in the worst group to insure, who knows...


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Whos all going?*

Who is all going to be there tomorrow to sit and talk and get to know each other. Im going to be there and I was just trying to find out haw many people there were going to be total.
Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt (Sep 21, 2004)

*I'll be there*

Looks like you, me and merez. I emailed Grotecguy, maybe he can make it. Haven't heard from Cuttinggreen.

P.S. - You all have to promise not to laugh at my rig. 

You get what you pay for, I paid $1 for the whole thing. I am not kidding. 

Kap't Kurt


----------

